# Proxy vs software firewall



## xbookx (Mar 10, 2008)

HI guys, am new here, looked thru search and this section for 2 pages. Didn't get what I want.

The more I read about proxy, the more I think it's very similiar or the same as a software firewall, perhaps using different technique?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Apples and oranges, they're totally different products with totally different functions.

http://www.essortment.com/all/proxiesproxyfi_ngt.htm

http://www.microsoft.com/canada/home/internetandsecurity/2.4.1_whatsafirewall.aspx


----------

